# thunder obelisk...



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

well, after I read about zombie's thunder columns a while back I knew I wanted to make something like that... thunder and lightning was definitely on the list for this year, so I was able to amass the stuff to do it with and decided I need to put it into something. At first, it was just going to be a box but after wrapping my mind around it I decided to make it part of the theme by adding a tall pointy top and calling it an obelisk - here's what I have done so far... it's not going to be perfect, or lightweight, but it'll do. sound is the atmosphere collections CD hooked up to a toshiba surround sound system w/ a dud DVD player via the aux inputs, and the the satellite speakers will attach to the terminal bridge thing screwed to the rear... sound fx boxes attached to the aux output on the surround receiver allowing lightning in (((((STEREO))))) - looks like I'll probably be making the pointy part out of foam to try to keep the weight down...


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow, I gotta see this. Keep posting!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

I wish my I-Zombie CD would play in my surround system, but it doesn't. Glad you're CD works in your system. That's going to sound amazing.


----------



## Shakes (Sep 6, 2007)

I didn't read the thunder column thread. Why are you using 2 special FX machines? Is it for left & right channel? I might need to purchase another if the effect is that much cooler with 2!
:zombie:


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm using 2 boxes so one can be adjusted slightly different than the other, thus giving the lightning a "3d" look.

here's the initial test video:






the CD doesn't actually work in the surround sytem because it's dvd player is broken, so it's playing through a regular cd player via the aux input on the front of the unit...just like plugging in your game console, except without using the video part. I'm working on getting the remote to it so I can select pro-logic or hall surround modes, at the moment without the remote it only plays w/ the left and right channel & subwoofer- I got it from a guy at work who's son is supposed to fine the remote this weekend, that or I'll have to buy one.


----------



## Shakes (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for the video - I can see a little difference from the two FX boxes, I guess it's all from the setting you have them on. Are you using the CD that came with the FX Box? I don't think it is in surround sound. If you don't get the remote use cable splitters to use all four speakers.
I'm using mine inside in a room this year with a dracula prop. Two FX boxes with surround sound & a sub would greatly enhance the effect. I'll give it a whirl!
:zombie:


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

I set up my lightning system in the backyard the other night. It consists of two Chauvet strobes, chauvet strobe controller and I used a boom box (may change that, but it was pretty loud). It looked awesome from inside the house, just have to figure out where to put the strobes so I don't blind everyone!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

seems like an awesome project!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

no, the sound is not in digital surround sound because the source is from a the atmosphere collections thunderstorm CD which is played via a cd player in stereo and fed to the surround receiver via left and right channels - however, I am going to select the "pro-logic" mode which will play all of the speakers in a simulated surround though they're just going to be placed across the side of the yard w/ rt speakers on one side and lt speakers on the other w/ the center in the middle. the 5 channels just makes for a handy way to make a lot of noise. I haven't been able to work on it this week.. hopefully some tomorrow. 

myself, I'm planning on putting the flood lights up on the utility pole by the street (shhhh) with one pointing at one half of the yard, and one at the other. I was thinking of getting another pair for more illumination but I'm not sure I have the budget for it.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

it's coming together, but stucco was a major mistake - it's terrible to work with, and will wind up costing just as much as the foam would have, not only that but 1 gallon was only enough to do the upper section and I put it on thin... gotta go back for more. Oh well, haunt and learn. came up with access to the radio equipment via holding the door on with cabinet magnets.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

That looks awesome man!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Looking good so far. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

got most of the stucco done on the bottom today... also on the back side I made a cover for the port hole and hole for the wiring to the speakers and flood lights (trying to make it ok to be in the rain)


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Cool I like it. Stucco is only cheap when its left over from another job.


----------

